# the cambridge diet



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

the missus is doing the cambridge diet (she's had success with it in the past apparently)

it's 3 shakes a day, each consisting of

138 cals

14g protien

14g carbs

3g fat

she doesn't train

anyone used it, or know anything about it? Just curious

cheers.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> the missus is doing the cambridge diet (she's had success with it in the past apparently)
> 
> it's 3 shakes a day, each consisting of
> 
> ...


thats not all she's eating surely? lol


----------



## SisterPsychosis (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah, mate, me! It's how I ended up with the figure I have now - all flab (not fat - at least most of it isn't!) bugger all muscle!

Those shake things are disgusting - have you read the ingredients? THREE shakes a day? When I did it it was 4. MRP diets are for those who just want to lose 'weight' (NOT body fat) and don't care about the form it comes off in! I wish I knew 4 years ago what I know now, I'd be in helluva better shape.

This is the ingredients list for the chocolate shake: -

Skimmed milk powder, Soya flour, Soya protein isolate, Reduced fat cocoa powder, Compound vitamin and mineral mixture†, Soya lecithin, Inulin, Potassium chloride, Stabilisers (xanthan gum, carrageenan), Flavouring, Sweetener: aspartame*.

Compare that with the ingredients list for BP's choc whey (not singling this out for any particular reason, just happened to have the site open)

Whey Protein Concentrate 82% (Instantised with Soy Lecithin), Natural and Natural Identical Flavouring, Natural Colouring, Stabilisers (Citric Acid, Malic Acid), Xanthan Gum, Natural Sweetener (Sucralose®). The only bad thing about that is the soy (I don't touch soy now since my thyroid turned borderline underactive)

Now, there is evidence out there that too much soy can cause thyroid issues; not only that, but it has been linked to several female cancers (particularly breast cancer). Three types of soy in one product is about 2 too many for me. http://www.marksdailyapple.com/soy-scrutiny/ - you should read his blog, mate - I've been doing so since he began it, and I try my level best to put as much of his advice into practice every day. It really DOES make a difference).

Then there's the issue of price. I can't remember how much the crap was but there's another, identical thing called W8, and I have a price list of theirs from a couple of years ago (can't think it's changed all that much, apart from the VAT increase) was £49 + £7 delivery. Works out at £2 per shake. How much do you pay for your whey, mate? She must *REALLY* have money to burn!

Point out something to her for me and see what she says: - If she had "success" with it before, why is she needing to do it again...? I define success, in terms of fat loss, as losing it and, crucially, keeping it off... If she's doing it again, she's obviously put it all back on again (and, probably, more besides.)

Answer me this: - what's her physique like (apart from overweight - don't mean to be cruel, but I think that's a given)? Ask her what her muscle tone was like when she did it the last time? I'm finding it nigh on impossible to regain any sort of muscle strength - and I did it 5 years ago.

HN, I would *STRONGLY* counsel against it. It is the *WORST* *POSSIBLE* way to lose body fat (think about it - would you cut by drinking nowt but shakes? I would hope not!) She will be left flabby; not fat, just zero muscle.

You ever done keto, mate? I have in the past, and I'm attempting to do so again now (but the lure of the yoghurt is just too strong - it's full-fat natural goats' yoghurt, but it's still 4.3% carbs).

There are, obviously, fellas here who've done keto - maybe that would be the way to go for her as she obviously needs to see results fast; at least that way she'd lose the fat and preserve her muscle.

Finally, I know I'm a fat one to talk (but at least I'm not overweight) but get her training - can't you take her down the gym with you or summat?)

MRP 'diets' aren't sensible. You lose it, you put it all back on (she's proof of that).

42g of carbs is too much for my liking, but then I eat high-fat/mod protein low carb (well, lowish - never go over 20g/day if I can POSSIBLY help it!)

That's my 2p (ex VAT)'s worth.

Does that help...?

Sarah xxx


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

I have to agree with the putting it back on it. My sister did it, lost some weight, put it back on, did it again and lost weight, then put it back on. Only a short term fix and not a healthy one at that


----------



## SisterPsychosis (Dec 27, 2010)

milner575 said:


> thats not all she's eating surely? lol


It is if she's doing the Sole Source plan. That's it for the entire day. You're also supposed to drink at least 4 litres per day. You're allowed herbal teas (provided they're not made from flowers or fruit - forget what the stupid reason for that was now) or you can buy their aspartame-laden water flavourings.

If you get bored of their neon-coloured goop, you can buy a kind of gelatin powder which will turn said goop into something resembling mousse. You can also buy soup powders and bars (though you can't have the bars on SS - and they were VILE anyway, as I recall. The chocolate orange was like eating a chocolate covered bath sponge). OOHH!! You can now get porridge, too (in 3 deliciously scrummy flavours, to quote the site: - original, maple & pecan and apple & cinnamon!)

It is, like I've just said, the worst *POSSIBLE* way to lose body fat - all you lose is muscle, because your body has bugger all else to use for fuel.


----------



## SisterPsychosis (Dec 27, 2010)

little_jm said:


> I have to agree with the putting it back on it. My sister did it, lost some weight, put it back on, did it again and lost weight, then put it back on. Only a short term fix and not a healthy one at that


That's what I was saying, though slightly more verbosely, obviously! :laugh:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

cheers guys, i suspected roughly that.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Terrible how these marketing companies prey on women because they know they just need to see falling numbers on a scale, regardless of the composition.

Imagine a marketing company promoting a diet/excercise routine aimed at women that claimed "You could lose half a stone in TWO MONTHS!". They wouldn't sell anything.


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> Terrible how these marketing companies prey on women because they know they just need to see falling numbers on a scale, regardless of the composition.
> 
> Imagine a marketing company promoting a diet/excercise routine aimed at women that claimed "You could lose half a stone in TWO MONTHS!". They wouldn't sell anything.


I completely agree, just like gaining muscle, loosing fat and keeping it off should be a lifestyle change. In some ways its not really their fault though, we forget that we generally have a much better understanding of nutrition and training then the average man or woman on the street. Its a bit like these gain 20lbs in 2 month ad's, they look great and realistic to the untrained eye, especially if bombarded with psuedo-science


----------



## SisterPsychosis (Dec 27, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> Terrible how these marketing companies prey on women because they know they just need to see falling numbers on a scale, regardless of the composition.
> 
> Imagine a marketing company promoting a diet/excercise routine aimed at women that claimed "You could lose half a stone in TWO MONTHS!". They wouldn't sell anything.


It was slightly different with me - I HAD to lose it, I have PCOS and, at the time, Type 2 diabetes (which was only cured when I switched from a conventional high carb, low fat diet, to a high fat, mod protein, low carb one).

If anyone asks me about them now (just as I speak out against Alli, too) I refer to them as Muscle Reduction Programmes. I'd actually like to see them banned for 'casual' use, even under medical supervision. The only time they should be used is if it's ESSENTIAL that someone loses weight fast to be able to tolerate an anaesthetic safely (and only then if the surgery is going to save their life - not for any kind of vanity surgery, obviously!)


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree with what a lot of people are saying on this though i had good results from a similar diet and went from this










To this.










Obviously had to make lifestyle changes and that but not seemed to have no issues. Only weight i have really put on has been from doing a controlled bulk.

I am not saying though these are for everyone as i mentioned life changes ahve to be made as with any other diet if you return back to how you were eating and living previously then the weight will go back on.

Adam


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Flipper you must have done exercise too thought surely? Whereas a lot of people who do these diets don't bother. Good work though dude.

anyway, quick update, i've been insisting she adds some lean meat into this diet, there's just not enough protein in it otherwise, and she's still losing weight

i've told her what a rubbish diet it is, but she won't be told (stubborn, you know the sort, sucks like a dyson though, so i put up with it)

but on the plus side, she's joined a gym, and intends to do loads of classes, and they have street dancing type ones, which she's really into

so i'm happy


----------

